# Question about how to tell what shows goat has won?



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

On your paperwork if it says for instance 3*M AR2009 ST2011 LA2012,2011,2009 for the sires dam or +*B AR2013 I have a lot of this on my paper work and this is just two examples of many what does it mean?


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

Or if someone knows where to look for this


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this ADGA?


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

Yes. Sorry Iam probably look like an idiot but all my goats have numbers like this or simaliar where can I find out whT these types of wins or shows mean for ADGA


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The *M is a milk star. The LA, I believe, means they went through linear appraisal. 

These are very good things to have on your paperwork. :thumb:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

LA is Linear Appraisal, the numbers following are the years they were appraised. 

*B means the buck earned that from his parents, he was automatically assigned his *B designation.

ST means Star Volume, the doe milked enough on a one day test to earn her star volume milker award, hich gives her a milk star (*M)

3*M means that doe is a 3rd generation star volume milker

AR means Advanced Registry. They normally receive that through their production testing if they produced high enough.

What is the goats in questions ADGA number and what breed? I will run a report and see if she has any show wins, etc.


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

Thanks I have more than a doe for you to look up I am at work but will be home this evening and post where would I look up for myself ad well, Iam thank full guess I could have called the ADGA


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What is the goats in questions ADGA number and what breed? I will run a report and see if she has any show wins, etc.


I private messaged you the information! Thanks, no hurry getting back but everything you have written has been very very helpful.


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

ThreeHavens said:


> The *M is a milk star. The LA, I believe, means they went through linear appraisal.
> 
> These are very good things to have on your paperwork. :thumb:


Thanks ThreeHavens! Very helpful!! I am and was clueless!


----------

